# Bosemani Rainbow possible fungus. PICS!



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

just bought these on monday. one of them has formed a white fuzz on each side of it. dont really want this guy to die.

water perameters are
nitrate nitrite ammonia all at 0
ph at 7.2 ish
gh is 4 drops
kh is 3 drops 
(api test kit)

all of that is what i expected as i do 15-20 percent water change weekly.

anyways what do you guys think it is?

i wish i could quarantine this guy but i dont htink i can get my 10 gallon up and running and have it cycled immediately lol. unless its possible to use filter material from my 2 other tanks and all the water from my 65 and technically have it cycled right away.

sorry the pics are on an iphone. as you can see its about a 1/4inch long on his side (its on both sides)


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Fungus is fuzzy and sticks out from the fish like a little pompom or cotton. If it isn't like that it's probably not fungus. Could be a fleshwound. The boesmani in question looks like a male, so it could've gotten into a scrap or smthn. It could also have just gotten spooked and bumped some decor. Fungus is usually a secondary infection, caused by wounds to the skin/flesh. you could immediately cycle your 10g if you used water and filter media from your other tanks, provided that they've been disease free for at least 3 months. Since it's only one boesmani it shouldn't take very much to get enough bacteria in to keep ammonia/nitrites down.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is a fairly tough fish. I had one that had a nasty cut in his body. I never treated him or anything and he pulled it through quite well.

I heard fungus could be contagious though. I only had it on my gold fish tank before which I treated the entire tank.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the replies. if i have time in the morning i will get the 10 gallon going if not after work for sure. but yah hes deffinately a male, and its just him out of the 3 other males that has this issue. 

but its deffinately puffy and potrudes out of or off the skin.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

It is probably the stress from the move. Often when I have picked up rainbows from LPS the look fine in store and on the trip home in the bag they get banged up a little....Usually the lip area, which leads to a sort of white fungusor infection before they are even introduced to my tank. In the past I just used a little melafix. Personally, if your concerned throw him in a 10 gallon, I would hate for it to be true fungus and give you the wrong advise.

Good luck


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so i got him into the 10 gallon hopefully the tank doesnt have to cycle too much.
but its deffinaely gotten worse since last night. although when i netted him it must have "brushed" some of the fuzz off him cause it looks like some is missing.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

get a new sponge for the 65, and put the old one in the 10, and you should be good to go. If it really is fungus, I'd just leave him in the 10 and let him heal. The fungus will clear up once the injury is healed. You could add Pimafix if you want, but I'd only do so if the fungus starts to go out of control.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so the 10 gallon has been running for the last 40 hours with alot of the sponge from the 65 plus a decent piece of drift ive had for about 5 years.

just tested the water everything is good so far except for 40ish ppm nitrates, which isnt too big of a deal.

onto the fish: the guy in the picture, one side the fuzz is gone one side. i think it may have gotten brushed off from the net. on the other side it has spread out along the side but its not bulging.

knoticed another guy had it starting on his side in the same spot so this morning i moved him into quarantine. 

at what point should i start to medicate?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

If it's starting to spread on the fish and to other fish, then I'd say you should prepare the meds. Wouldn't add them right away, but I'd keep them near just in case.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

alright so i get home from work today to find fish number one dead...BEST 25$ SPENT EVER!

checked water again everything is exactly the same as yesterday. 

ive seen fish with fungus that have been a ball of fuzz swimming around and this guy gets barely any and croaks...fml

on a positive it appears fish number 2 has cleared up but do i throw him back into the main tank or leave him in quarantine to die like the other guy?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ouch... sorry for the loss 

Personally I would do a water change on the QT (lik 40-50%), and leave the boesmani in for a couple more days. If you're absolutely certain the fungus is gone, you could try putting him back in the display tank. However, you risk reinfection, as well as spreading the fungus, if it's not completely gone.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the help blue. i was thinking i should do a water change to get the nittrates down. ill do that tomorow. 

im not going to put him back in to see if the fungus comes back. im just going to assume its still in him a bit and wait a few days and check the water daily.


----------

